
Show HN: Create your own 2015 Year in Review - fredrivett
https://myyear.co/
======
richerlariviere
The website is a bit broken on my iPhone 6S running Safari. Congrats for your
project it is cool.

~~~
fredrivett
Thanks Richard. Mobile has a couple of unexpected issues, thanks for the heads
up we'll look into this for the next release :)

------
theaustinseven
Are there any examples that we can take a look at?

~~~
mikeaag
Feel free to take a look at mine -
[https://myyear.co/@mikeaag/2015](https://myyear.co/@mikeaag/2015) :D

